# Our Booner



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Time to brag a little! Here is the low down on the big deer we grew this year. On the date of harvest while still in velvet he scored 222 2/8". After we peeled him out 219 1/8". Last night was the official score for the record book...Net 209 4/8!!!!

Some statistics to help everyone appreciate just how special he is:

Official gross 214 5/8"

Typical 8pt. frame 163 1/8"

Total abnormals 51 4/8"

Inside spread 22 2/8"

Longest main beam(right) 26 5/8"

Largest circumfrance(left H1) 5 1/8"

I have been managing this same piece of property for roughly 12 years and he is the best deer we've ever grown and probably will ever grow. We are exstatic to say the least and couldn't be prouder. I hope y'all enjoy! I sure have and will for the next several years.

Please no questions about location, etc. If you do your research you can figure all of it out without getting me to spell it out. He is a low fence, wild, untouched, protein fed, whitetail deer.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Awesome deer.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats, the King Ranch certainly throughs its fair share of trophies into the mix every year.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gorgeous animal.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hell of a deer Robert!!!! Congrats


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Freon! I don't have kids but I imagine this is how a proud poppa feels! I haven't quit grinnin since September.


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

That's what they look like in my dreams. Super deer!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Nice,
however why not keep him in velvet?

Super buck though...

John


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

jtburf said:


> Nice,
> however why not keep him in velvet?
> 
> Super buck though...
> ...


Excellent question. Boone and Crockett rules are the main reason. To be eligible for the record book, he must be stripped. Another reason is that he was starting to split on his right drop tine and his right common base point. Basically, by opening day, he was trying to peal out on his own.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

How old ? Oh yeah great deer. Once in a lifetime buck.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I have pictures of him in 2010, 2011 and 2012 so I would assume 6.5. His teeth showed 5.5 but we will get cemmentum annuli back sometime next year to find out with 85% accuracy.

If he was 3.5 in 2010, then he was the biggest 3 year old I've ever seen outside of a pen!!!!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

He's got it all, lifetime buck. :brew2:


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

congrats! proud of you brotha! :cheers:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Gorgeous animal, awesome Buck..Congrats!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a good one for sure! Nice job ! Brett


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Gotta Love that Rack!! Cool drops!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

That's a dream animal.
WT


----------



## longhorn_cop (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful huge buck


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Congrats! Patience pays off when growing deer. Plus everything has to come together. Beautiful animal.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

beautiful. congrats.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats....one helluva deer......:cheers:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats that thing is awesome!!! Thanks for sharing the story behind the rack and the pictures!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I think i just... WOW!!!!

So is he considered "typical" or "non-typical?"

If he's typical he would beat the new state record 201" deer that was posted up in another forum and also entered in Los Caz.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Jfreeman said:


> He's got it all, lifetime buck. :brew2:


...x2....WOW. Congrats!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

oh my oh my OH MY!!!

congrats and what a beautiful buck!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Buck*

That is a stud for sure!
Congrats all around, the hunter, landowner, property manager, et al.
BB


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Heck of a deer! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

cyno, 

that was an official score? just wondering if that one side was counted as independent 2 and 3. With all the hoopla on common base points lately, just kind of curious. or were both G2's counted, with the splits being part of the abnormals?

I was wondering how are you getting only ~5" of deductions when he has a G4 on the left, and not on the right, unless that one side was a common base point? just wondering how the score sheet looks.... no question on the gross score, he's a monster for sure.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Soapeddler said:


> I think i just... WOW!!!!
> 
> So is he considered "typical" or "non-typical?"
> 
> If he's typical he would beat the new state record 201" deer that was posted up in another forum and also entered in Los Caz.


He will be entered in the Boone and Crockett record book at 209 4/9" non-typical.

BTW the deer you are refering to as the "new state record typical" will NEVER be entered in the Boone and Crockett record book.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> cyno,
> 
> that was an official score? just wondering if that one side was counted as independent 2 and 3. With all the hoopla on common base points lately, just kind of curious.


Originally the scorer saw it as an independent G2 and G3. I never did because he's been an 8pt. mainframe deer his whole life but that is scorer discretion. We both did a lot of research and found some literature concerning the "King" buck that was touted as a new world record typical back in 2006. This buck's right side was almost identical with regard to the position of these 2 points and the B+C panel ruled the "G3" as a non-typical point thus keeping him from being the new world record typical.

The other ruling that makes this point abnormal is the position in which it lies when comparing it to the other side. B+C rules state that unmatched points (refering to the match on the other side) prior to the position of the G4 are always considered abnormal unless they can be proved otherwise. It can't be proven in our case b/c the spacing between G2 and G3 is not even close to equal when comparing left side to right side.

Basically, our deer is a mainframe 8pt. with a fork on his left and a matching very deep fork on his right.

Ironically, the deer being touted as the "new state record typical" has the same problem. I have held these antlers in my hands and if they were ever to go before an official scoring panel, which they won't b/c he's not eligible, that "G3" would be scored as an abnormal and he would be scored as a mainframe 9pt with a 14" abnormal off of his right G2.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's a link to the "King" buck I was refering to. Obviously the official score sheet and the ruling on how the tine in question was scored is confidential and only available to members so I can't post that info here.

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/records_kingbuckstatement.asp?area=bgRecords


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats man! That's a beautiful buck! Proud of ya homie!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

For sure it's an abnormal. Great buck! Who painted it? Tom Sexton?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes sir. We figured he deserved the best so Mike Gillis is doing the reproductions and Tom Sexton did the paint.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Encinal said:


> Who painted it?


What do you mean? Do the antlers not "color up" if they come out of velvet unnaturally?

Congrats on the buck of a lifetime! Definitely a stud.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

You are correct. If you peel antlers out yourself they will be bleach white and very chalky. The burs and points will also be very sharp b/c the deer never had time to rub.

I would have loved to let our buck come out of velvet naturally but our neighbors were aware of him. They were hunting him opening day as well. I decided we didn't have much of a choice but to take him early.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Truly amazing buck. Great example, in my opinion, of how a big frame is such an important (though often overlooked) characteristic/platform. Are you willing to share photos (or even just short descriptions) of this buck's progression since 2010? I love knowing the progression of any buck, but especially big ones like this. I am especially curious with this one consider you've advised he has always been a main frame 8...I'd like to know when he started growing the drops, splits, etc). Sounds like you first discovered him when he was 4.5, so I imagine he was already showing the NT characteristics, but if you could let us know I for one would appreciate it. Once again, congrats on such a great buck.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Cynoscion said:


> You are correct. If you peel antlers out yourself they will be bleach white and very chalky. The burs and points will also be very sharp b/c the deer never had time to rub.
> 
> I would have loved to let our buck come out of velvet naturally but our neighbors were aware of him. They were hunting him opening day as well. I decided we didn't have much of a choice but to take him early.


Interesting to know. Every day is a school day!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

These deer cam pics are of him at 4.5 (I believe). As you can see, he was a mainframe 8pt. and showing kickers off of his G2's. He's also already showing one drop tine. 

During his 4.5 yr. hunting season, a wildfire of historic proportions ran right through the middle of his home (burned 3700 of 4200 acres +/-). He, along with most of my bucks in this pasture, pulled camp and moved out. I picked him up on another deer camera approximately 5 miles away and that is where he stayed until he died.

As for last year, he never ate out of my protein feeder that I know of. I could see him just about any time I wanted by feeding roads but for whatever reason, he decided not to eat out of my protein feeder. It is also interesting to note that as a 5 year old (I believe), he had a BIG right side very similar to the deer cam pic posted but his left side was injured while growing and never developed into anything. Basically he only had one side during 2011.

Fast forward to 2012 and what you see is what we got. This deer is a great example of how knowing your individual deer is the best management tool you can have. I also attached a deer cam pic of him in July so that you can see just how big he was in the middle of the summer. I had him at 175" in July!!!!

So here is the progression:

2010 as a 3 or 4 year old 150"
2011 as a 4 or 5 year old after moving a long ways from home (no pics)
2012 as a 5 or 6 year old at 175" or so in July and ending up as a net 209 4/8" book non typical


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------

